
Ask HN: What are your tips for startup? - pygix
Any tip...?
======
frag
If it's about an AI startup here are some tips [https://medium.com/@frag/how-
to-fail-with-artificial-intelli...](https://medium.com/@frag/how-to-fail-with-
artificial-intelligence-b3c4b1966bb3)

